# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  تطور الاقتصاد المصري

## سالي جمعة

تطور الاقتصاد المصري


مر الاقتصاد المصري بعدد من المراحل منذ عام 1952 ، بدأت المرحلة الأولي عام 1952 واستمرت حتى عام 1960 ، وغلب عليها اتخاذ عدد من السياسات الاقتصادية تصب في اتجاه إعادة توزيع الموارد ، من خلال تدخل الدولة الواضح في النشاط الاقتصادي ، وكانت أبرز هذه السياسات قانون الإصلاح الزراعي في سبتمبر 1952 ، والاتجاه إلى التصنيع لاستيعاب مزيد من العمالة وإنشاء " المجلس الدائم لتنمية الإنتاج القومي " أواخر العام نفسه ، وبدء الاستثمار الحكومي المباشر من خلاله في شركة الحديد والصلب عام 1954 ، ثم تأميم قناة السويس عام 1956. ومع تزايد تدخل الدولة بدأ الاتجاه للتخطيط عبر إنشاء لجنة التخطيط القومي عام 1957 بدلا من مجلس الانتاج القومي .

وفي عام 1960 بدأت المرحلة الثانية التي يطلق عليها مرحلة التخطيط الشامل واستمرت حتى عام 1966 ، وكانت أهم ملامحها التخطيط الاقتصادي القومي الشامل والتطبيق الاشتراكي، وتم البدء بأول خطة خمسية شاملة 60 – 1965 يرتكز تنفيذها على قطاع اقتصادي قائد تسنده عدة سياسات أهمها القوانين الاشتراكية وتحديد ساعات العمل والأجور وتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر والتدخل في تحديد الأسعار، وقد أسفرت تلك المرحلة عن تحقيق معدل نمو بلغ 38% خلال الخطة الخمسية.

وفي عام 1967 بدأت مرحلة ثالثة من التطور الاقتصادي المصري هى مرحلة اقتصاد الحرب ، حيث عاني الاقتصاد من مشكلة تمويل الخطة وكانت السياسات تخدم الاستعداد لتحرير الأرض المصرية المحتلة ، وزاد الانفاق العسكري من 5.5% من الناتج المحلي عام 1962 إلى 10% عام 1967، ثم إلى20% عام 1973 .

المرحلة الرابعة بدأت عام 1974 مع الأخذ بالانفتاح الاقتصادي وتم إحداث تحول جذري في النظم والسياسات الاقتصادية ، وكانت أبرز ملامح هذه المرحلة التحول عن نظام التخطيط الشامل ، واستبداله ببرامج سنوية في شكل خطط متحركة ، والاستعانة برأس المال العربي والأجنبي في التنمية من خلال قوانين الانفتاح الاقتصادى ، وقد تحقق معدل نمو مرتفع خلال تلك الفترة وصل إلى 9.8% ولكنه ارتبط بالنمو في القطاعات الخدمية دون الإنتاجية .

ولذلك تم البدء في مرحلة أخرى هي مرحلة العودة للتخطيط القومي الشامل ( 1982- 1990) ، ومواصلة السير في سياسة الانفتاح الاقتصادي وتشجيع الاستثمار ، فقد شرع الرئيس مبارك منذ توليه الحكم في أكتوبر 1981 في تنفيذ مشروع وطني ، كانت التنمية الاقتصادية على قمة هذا المشروع ، لذا كانت الدعوة لعقد المؤتمر الاقتصادي في فبراير 1982 لتحديد من أين وكيف تبدأ مسيرة التنمية في مصر .

وخلال المؤتمر اتفق المتخصصون علي أهمية إتباع إستراتيجية تنموية طموحة ومتواصلة من خلال الخطط الخمسية والتى بدأت عام 1982. وقد انصرفت عملية التنمية في المرحلة الأولى لبناء بنية أساسية قوية ، وجدولة الديون ، إضافة إلى تكثيف إجراءات التحول نحو اقتصاد السوق ، والتى من أهمها إلغاء نظام التخطيط المركزي والاستعاضة عنه بأسلوب التخطيط التأشيرى ، وإعادة النظر فى أولويات الخطة , وتقليص دور القطاع العام تدريجياً ، والتحول إلى القطاع الخاص مع الإبقاء على دور الدولة فى إدارة الاقتصاد الكلى على نحو يكفل استقرار الأسعار والتوازن الخارجي والعدالة في التوزيع ومنع الاحتكار والانتقال من مرحلة التصنيع من أجل الإحلال محل الواردات إلى مرحلة التصنيع من أجل التصدير .

تُعد السياسات السابقة هي بداية مرحلة جديدة فى الاقتصاد الكلى المصرى ، وبالتالي انعكست آثارها على الخطة الخمسية الأولى (82 / 83 - 86 / 1987) . والتي تعتبر ثاني الخطط الثابتة بعد الخطة الأولى فى 60 / 1964. نظراً لوجود عاملي الثبات والمرونة وما تضمنته من أهداف تفصيلية يمكن أن توصف بأنها خطة " واضحة الأهداف والأسس" كما كانت ذات طابع تطبيقي توزعت فيه الأهداف الإجمالية على الأنشطة الإقتصادية وعلى جهات الإسناد الرئيسية بحيث تصبح الجهات على وعى كامل بالأهداف المطلوب بلوغها فى الإنتاج .

مرحلة الإصلاح :
بدأت هذه المرحلة منذ عام 1990 وحتى الآن. وقد جاءت هذه المرحلة في إطار التحول إلى آليات السوق واتخاذ عدة سياسات لمعالجة الاختلالات النقدية والهيكلية وأهمها : تحرير سعر الفائدة ، وإصلاح وتحرير سعر الصرف ، وإنشاء سوق حرة للصرف الأجنبي ، وتنفيذ برامج للخصخصة وتحرير القطاع العام والتجارة الخارجية. 

وقد بذلت مصر خلال التسعينيات الكثير من الجهد للتحول من الإقتصاد الموجه الى الإقتصاد الحر مما ادي إلى تخفيض العجز في الموازنة وخفض معدل التضخم إلى أقل من 3% واستقرار سعر الصرف ، بالإضافة إلى تحرير تجارتها والقضاء علي قيود ومعوقات الاستثمار ، وخصخصت أكثر من 50% من شركات القطاع العام ، مما ادي الى ارتفاع معدل النمو إلى 5% . 

وفي الفترة من عام 1991 حتي 1997 نجحت مصر في برنامج الاصلاح الاقتصادي وبدأ الاقتصاد المصري يتحرك نحو مزيد من النجاح غير انه واجه بعض الصعوبات نتيجة للتأثيرات التي لحقت بالاقتصاد العالمي منذ عام 1997 بسبب الازمة الاقتصادية في دول شرق اسيا التي تسببت في دخول الاقتصاد العالمي في فترة من التباطؤ ، فمنذ ذلك العام واجه الإقتصاد المصري مجموعة من التحديات تمثلت في ارتفاع نسبة العجز في الموازنة وارتفاع معدلات الائتمان وانخفاض عائدات البترول من النقد الأجنبي، ورغم هذه التحديات استطاعت الحكومة المصرية السيطرة علي عجز الموازنة من خلال العديد من الاجرءات الاقتصادية والاصلاحات التشريعية في مجال الضرائب والجمارك وبعض القوانين الاقتصادية الهامـة. 

وفيما يلي عرض لمسيرة الإصلاح في مختلف القطاعات :
1- الخصخصة 
فى إطار المرحلة الثانية لسياسة الإصلاح وتحرير الاقتصاد المصرى ، اخذت مصر منذ عام 1991 بتطبيق سياسة الخصخصة ، بحيث لم تصبح الدولة هى المستثمر الوحيد وأصبح دورها يرتكز على التخطيط التأشيرى والقيام بصورة مباشرة بتنفيذ الاستثمارات العامة الضرورية للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتى تتركز بصفة رئيسية فى مشروعات البنية الأساسية . 
وباعتبار سياسة الخصخصة مكوناً أساسياً من مكونات الإصلاح الاقتصادى ، فقد استند برنامجها على آليات خاصة تستهدف تهيئة الاقتصاد المصرى لعملية الخصخصة من خلال إعادة هيكلة المؤسسات الاقتصادية واستعادة التوازن المطلوب فى المتغيرات الاقتصادية الأساسية مع اتباع سياسات ساهمت فى فتح الباب امام القطاع الخاص لتعزيز مشاركته فى النشاط الاقتصادى .

وقد استهدفت عملية الخصخصة عدة عمليات : 
- زيادة معدلات استخدام الطاقات المتاحة لشركات قطاع الأعمال العام 
- توسيع قاعدة الملكية بين المواطنين 
- تخصيص عائد البيع لسداد مديونية البنوك 
- جلب رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية للاستثمار 
- تنشيط سوق المال 

2-الإصلاحات التشريعية

أ- الضرائب على الدخل: 
يعكس قانون الضرائب رقم 91 لسنة 2005 ولائحته التنفيذية فكراً جديداً فى تعامل الجهاز الضريبى مع الممولين .. يمثل هذا القانون نقلة نوعية ومنعطفاً جديداً فى السياسة الاقتصادية المصرية .. حيث يسهم فى تخفيض شرائح الضرائب إلى نحو 50 % أو أقل بحيث يستفيد منه المواطنون وكل من يعمل فى مجال النشاط الاقتصادى نظراً لما يوفره من مزايا أبرزها الإعفاء الضريبى ، المصالحة الضريبية، القضاء على التعقيدات الإدارية مع بناء جسور الثقة المتبادلة بين الدولة والممول بما من شأنه تشجيع الاستثمارات المحلية والأجنبية فى مصر .
الضرائب على أرباح شركات الأموال: 
استهدف قانون الضريبة على شركات الأموال حفز الاستثمارات بجميع أنواعها، من خلال حزمة كبيرة من الإعفاءات الضريبية، مع تأجيل استيفاء حق المجتمع فى إخضاع دخول هذه الشركات للضريبة لمدد زمنية متفاوتة، تتراوح بين 5-20 سنة حسب الموقع الجغرافي، تخضع بعدها هذه الدخول للضريبة. 
واتساقاً مع النهج العالمي في جذب الاستثمارات المحلية والعالمية، تم إجراء تطوير شامل للضريبة على الدخل من أرباح الشركات، تتمثل أبعاده الأساسية فيما يلي: 
* تسهيل عمليات الإنتاج والاستثمار. 
* إتاحة موارد متواصلة من الإيرادات العامة. 
* تشجيع نقل التكنولوجيا وتخفيض تكلفتها. 
* تخفيف عبء إتاحة التمويل على الشركات. 
* تفعيل مبادئ العدالة الضريبية.

ضريبة المبيعات: 
مع البدء في برنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادي، تم التحول إلى نظام الضريبة العامة على المبيعات ليحل محل الضرائب النوعية على الاستهلاك. 
ولقد خضع نظام الضريبة على المبيعات لتطورات متعددة، أدت إلى استقرار ذلك النظام وترسيخ مفاهيمه داخل المجتمع. 

ب – تطوير التعريفة الجمركية: 

صدرت اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الجمارك بقرار وزير المالية رقم 10 لسنة 2006 وتم تجميع كافة الإجراءات والتعليمات والتفسيرات فى وثيقة واحدة لتكون المرجع الوحيد للتعامل مع الجمارك فى كافة المنافذ المصرية ، ويعد تبسيط الإجراءات الجمركية من أبرز الاصلاحات الاقتصادية التى ترسخت خلال المرحلة الراهنة عبر مجموعة من التعديلات الجمركية استهدفت تحقيق الآتى :
أ - تبسيط هيكل الضريبة الجمركية .
ب - تشجيع الاستثمارات فى ظل تخفيض الجمارك على الواردات والمعدات وقطع الغيار .
ج – تحريك السوق وخفض الأسعار مع زيادة كبرى فى الصادرات .
د – رفع الكفاءة الاقتصادية عبر وصول السلعة للمستهلك بجودة عالية .
هـ - الحد من المنازعات التى قد تنتج عن كثرة فئات التعريفة الجمركية وذلك من خلال تخفيض المتوسط العام للتعريفة الجمركية إلى نحو 9% مع خفض عدد فئات التعريفة من 26 فئة جمركية إلى نحو 5 فئات فقط .

3- الإصلاح المصرفي: 

منذ نحو ثلاث سنوات بدأت عملية الإصلاح المصرفى فى مصر مع صدور قانون جديد للبنك المركزى فى عام 2003 .. يمنح هذا القانون البنك الاستقلالية الكافية لممارسة مهامه بحرية وكفاءة مع إجراء التعديلات اللازمة فى السياسة النقدية بما من شأنه زيادة موارد البنوك من النقد الأجنبى .
وفى هذا الاطار تولى الدولة أهمية بالغة بالإسراع ببرنامج هيكلة البنوك والتوسع فى عمليات الدمج وزيادة المساهمات الأجنبية فى القطاع المصرفى حيث شهد هذا القطاع عمليات دمج واسعة خلال عام 2006 ، الأمر الذى أسهم فى تحرير سعر الصرف وتنشيط حركة التعامل السوقى إلى جانب تحفيز الاستثمار لترتفع قيمة السيولة المحلية إلى نحو 560.4 مليار جنيه في يونيو 2006 بنسبة نمو بلغت نحو 13.5 % .

4- الدين الخارجي: 
تحسنت معالجة مصر لديونها الخارجية تحسنا جذريا من حيث حجم هذه الديون و خدمة الديون. حيث بلغت قيمة الدين طويل الأجل 28.7 مليار دولار سنة 2002 ما يدل على حال من الاستقرار الاقتصادي.

5- التجارة الخارجية وتعزيز الصادرات: 
كان لسياسة الإصلاح المالي التي تنتهجها الدولة أثر كبير في زيادة اندماج الاقتصاد المصري في الاقتصاد العالمي خلال عام2005 / 2006 فزادت نسبة التجارة الخارجية من واردات وصادرات الي نحو 60%من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي حيث حققت الصادرات السلعية ارتفاعاً ملحوظاً بلغ نحو 16600.0 مليون جنيه وحققت الصادرات البترولية طفرة غير مسبوقة لتصل إلى نحو 7100.0 مليون جنيه كما بلغت قيمة الواردات السلعية نحو 27870.0 مليون جنيه خلال عام 2005/2006 ليشهد الفائض الجارى والتحويلات بذلك زيادة تقدر بنحو 3.5 مليار دولار بالمقارنة بفائض قدره 2.9 مليار دولار فى العام السابق وبنسبة زيادة تربو على 20%.


6- الصندوق الاجتماعي للتنمية وتنمية قطاع المنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة ومتناهية الصغر: 
يُعد موضوع تطوير المنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة ومتناهية الصغر من أهم الموضوعات التي تشغل حيزاً كبيراً من قضية التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في مصر. من هنا أصبحت عملية تنمية هذا القطاع الحيوي محل اهتمام كل من الحكومة المصرية، ووكالات التمويل الدولية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية. 

يقوم الصندوق الاجتماعي منذ إنشاءه عام 1991 بخلق المزيد من فرص العمل لأصحاب المشروعات الصغيرة الجديدة ويوفر لهم الحزم الائتمانية والمساعدة الفنية ويعمل على إكسابهم المهارات المطلوبة للنجاح وإمدادهم بالمعرفة التكنولوجية سواء كانت مصرية أو دولية. ويّهدف الصندوق إلى: 

أ ـ خلق فرص عمل للخريجين الجدد والشباب المتعطل عن العمل و محدودى الدخل 
ب ـ توجيه المزيد من الاستثمارات العامة نحو الخدمات ذات الطبيعة الاجتماعية والصحية والتعليمية والبيئية 
ج ـ إيجاد آليات من شأنها حماية الفئات المتضررة وتشمل المرآة والطفل وكبار السن وتحسين مستوياتها المعيشية 
د ـ إشراك الجمعيات الأهلية والتطوعية الخاصة في تنفيذ مشروعات تخدم الفئات المستهدفة 
هـ ـ تقوية الشراكة مع الجهات الحكومية وكل الأطراف الرئيسية الفاعلة في عملية صنع القرار 

ضخ الصندوق الاجتماعي منذ إنشائه نحو ‏9‏ مليارات جنيه مصري أسهمت في إنشاء وتمويل أكثر من ‏510‏ آلاف مشروع صغير ومتناهي الصغر بتمويل حجمه ‏6‏ مليارات جنيه‏، مما أتاح ‏1.2‏ مليون فرصة عمل‏، بالإضافة إلي ‏500‏ ألف فرصة عمل مؤقتة وفرتها مشروعات قطاع التنمية البشرية والمجتمعية بالصندوق‏.‏ وهو ما أعلنه أمين عام الصندوق في منتدي الشباب من أجل السلام الذي بدأت فعالياته 4 – 8 – 2006 بمعسكر أبي قير بالإسكندرية‏.‏ 

ويعمل الصندوق خلال الفترة المقبلة على التوسع في إتاحة القروض لتنمية المشروعات الصغيرة كأحد الآليات المهمة لمواجهة البطالة‏، حيث سيتم توفير جميع التيسيرات والحوافز لتشجيع إقامة وإنشاء الشباب للمشروعات الصغيرة‏.‏ كما يقدم الصندوق لأصحاب المشروعات الصغيرة العديد من التيسيرات فى مجالات التدريب ورفع مستويات المهارة وتسويق منتجاتهم من خلال إقامة المعارض داخل وخارج الجمهورية

----------

